# Enabling throughput enhancement in the intel 3945 driver

## Shining Arcanine

I wasn't sure where to post this, but I decided to post it in the networking forum.

Anyway, I have an Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Card in my laptop. It has a feature called Throughput Enhancement that is accessible in Windows from a GUI. Intel has a webpage detailing the operation of this feature:

http://www.intel.com/support/wireless/wlan/sb/cs-015402.htm

I am presently uploading multi-gigabyte files to my desktop over the network, so I would like to use this feature, but I cannot figure out how to enable it. Googling how to enable it (or whether or not it is even present in the Intel Linux drivers) has not yielded an answer. Does anyone know how to access the driver configuration to turn this feature on, assuming it is available in the Linux drivers?

----------

